# no one likes me



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like you are just a huge inconvenience to everyone you know and that everyone detests you? I seriously feel so self conscious at work everyday because I feel like people are talking about me and they don't like me. I suck at making friends and I'm socially awkward. And I'm one of those people with really good work ethic especially because I make 12 dollars an hour. I like to be fast and efficient and people think I'm this major bitch because of it. My manager took me outside and told me that people were complaining about my attitude. I know I really shouldn't give a fuck but I've always been a people pleaser. I kind of get pissed off too because these people didn't confront me and instead went and "told" on me. If I have a problem with the way someone talked to me I either ignore it or deal with it myself. I also get angry because these people aren't experiencing half of what I am. I try not to feel sorry for myself but I have really bad pmdd on top of everything else going on. Ugh. Fuck depersonalization.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Like I said before, only insecure people get dp/dr.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Like I said before, only insecure people get dp/dr.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

"Normal" people frequently won't understand us and that includes co-workers, bosses etc. The thing is they should treat you equally whether you have a mental disorder or not. Have you told them you have this, or at least a mental disorder? They need to respect that.

When I am getting bad DP I am really cold and just want to get things done if I have to do them. I'm quite tense and antisocial but I don't mean to be, so I know what you mean.


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

seafoamwinter said:


> Like I said before, only insecure people get dp/dr.


That is so far from the truth BTW.

@ Broken, maybe you think people see you the way you see yourself, how do you see yourself before I go on ?


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a really good point. I see myself as someone who doesn't deserve to be cared about. I feel unworthy and hopeless, and fat because I used to be 110 and now I'm 145. Also ugly because of acne. I get hit on a lot but I just don't have much self worth, at all. I don't even believe my fiance telling me I'm beautiful.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Your being negative by saying no one likes you, because there are people who like you. I think of it this way, why spend your time being paranoid and think people are talking about you, when you can speak to them and resolve the situation properly.

We spend so much time worrying and analysing situations instead of just making it easy on ourselves and speaking about it, whats the worst that can happen? People may relate to you more when the see the person you are almost hiding.

I know what you mean though and I know its hard but being more expressive and confident in yourself around people will really help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

This is really weird because i always felt like girls who looked like you Broken would not be socially awkward and so insecure. Maybe I'm just naive but that's how i feel, esp. considering i think you look great.
I think that you maybe overcompensating (but what do i know). 
Your emotions might seem erratic sometimes but with good reason. You are not 100%.
But so what, keep going. I'm not 100%. I'm like 40%.
Eventually you will get better and your new outlook will be night and day. 
I wish i could help you as someone standing before you, but what i can do now is tell you that i suffer immensely and my problems may not be so different than yours. What i have been doing lately is to whittle my way into the core of my emotions as well as i can, and try to resolve my broken soul. For someone like me it is so very hard, but i think for you it could be very beneficial. Crying can be the answer to many things IMO.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol thanks susto but honestly I'm not all that. And yeah, I find crying helps me a loooot. 
Getting off meds too because I don't want to be dependent on anything and I always wonder "what if they're not helping? What if they're keeping it here?" Etc. I was abused my entire life by both parents and also witnessed a lot of abuse to others. Most was emotional and I witnessed sexual and physical. I am just ready to move on from this and be a good fiance and eventually good mom.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I felt like that really badly during dp but I always felt that before dp too. In recent years I've had a very hard time making friends. I feel like people think I'm a freaking weirdo, that they talk about me behind my back, etc. I am SO self conscious. I have no friends because of it. I realized it wasn't normal and did some research. I found out I have avoidant personality disorder. You should look into it. It sounds like you might have it too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

OK fine you're not all that. I find sometimes reading a book and learning something helps.


----------

